# anyone know how to clean fish tanks????????????



## deaxone (Feb 25, 2008)

ok ive been cleaning out an old fish tank ive aquired,but u can still see a white mark where the waterline had been,
anyone know any good techniques to remove it?
so far bathroom spray and scrubbing dosnt work


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

try warm water with some vinegar, works a treat:no1:


----------



## freddy73 (Jan 8, 2008)

*fish tank*

Watched how clean is your house yesterday she used diluted kettle descaler on an old tank. They wore masks and gloves to do though. Seemed to do the job.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

alphakenny1 said:


> try warm water with some vinegar, works a treat:no1:


im with this man


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Is the tank being used for Fish again or for an amphibian?. As some of the suggestions could kill the livestock if not properly washed out: victory:


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

i used to use i razor blade and that worked a treat.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Coke a cola will remove it if your not fond of chemicals. If you want to use chemicals viakal is a good one ensure you rinse very throughly afterwards though.

Marina


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Its limescale.use vinegar,much safer!


----------



## deaxone (Feb 25, 2008)

ok after scubbing,razor blades vinigar and limescale remover thres STILL water marks on it, 
i might have to find some kettle descaler?
where do u recon will sell it?


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

Could try citric acid.

White vinegar

those will dissolve out the calcium carbonate. then a combination of scraper and acid.

Check that Kettle descaler is OK with enamel else it may etch the glass.


----------



## deaxone (Feb 25, 2008)

its realy on there,will have to try the citric acid,it realy annoying me, i wonna egt on with the tank but i cant if im gonna use chemicals
i was thinking brick acid but what will it do to the silicone
im stuck


----------



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

hi
hope not to aska dumb question.......... is it completly surrounding the tank,only i had a similar problem,i ended up turning the tank around.
and you may also find that the person before you may have used a scrubby
brush which also leaves marks.


----------



## deaxone (Feb 25, 2008)

u can see its just a watermark but i recon its been there 10 years,its almost like its under the surface of the glass if that makes sense?it was an old boy round the corner who gave me it,
i might use acid.???


----------



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

what if you asked in a glass shop perhaps. ?


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

OK so we're running out of ideas.

I have read that even crystal glass can get watermarked. and it's not just surface deposition, there is actual damage to the glass.

What does it look like when there's water in. Tide mark??

Could you disguise it?


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

White wine vinegar luvvy. Cleans anything! 

*how clean is ur house btw*

Rob


----------



## timberwolf (Oct 26, 2007)

Axel01 said:


> OK so we're running out of ideas.
> 
> I have read that even crystal glass can get watermarked. and it's not just surface deposition, there is actual damage to the glass.
> 
> ...


Sadly, thats my thought, the glass is already damaged. I have a vivarium thats exactly the same, nothing shifted some of the old marks. It will look a lot less obvious though when the water is back on the tank. good luck


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Give salt a try. Make sure the glass is still a wee bit damp and don't be stingy with the salt, it works as an abrasive too, but not enough to scratch the glass.
It always works on my turtles tank.
One word of warning though make sure you get most of it off as it can upset the PH balance of your water - but a little salt won't harm most fish or amphibs.
Good luck and let us know what works!


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Just use a lemon. Simple.


----------



## deaxone (Feb 25, 2008)

ok ive got a few things to try now,thanks guys who thought a free fish tank would cost so much time;lol


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

deaxone said:


> ok ive got a few things to try now,thanks guys who thought a free fish tank would cost so much time;lol


 Using a lemon will cost you a matter of a few pence. Going out to buy cleaning things is going to cost you money!


----------



## deaxone (Feb 25, 2008)

ill giv it a go,


----------



## kieran8143 (Mar 10, 2008)

Mujician said:


> Using a lemon will cost you a matter of a few pence. Going out to buy cleaning things is going to cost you money!


he said cost so much time, not money :whistling2: anyway i agree with him rubbing a lemon on it could work rather well!


----------

